# Is it weird? Since we bought DVC Pts, I watch local weather daily



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 14, 2012)

So I have wesh.com as a tab on Google Chrome, and I watch the Orlando local station's weather every day, several times per day.  Weather is actually cool next week, mid-September.  I wish I would have planned a trip now.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 14, 2012)

Yes, Cindy, you are weird - thanks for asking!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 14, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Yes, Cindy, you are weird - thanks for asking!


I feel the love coming my way, Denise.  You make TUG such a nice place to hang out.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 14, 2012)

Which is WHY Denise is leader of the number of post pack!

Yes, Cindy, you are weird. Since I brought my DVC points, I don't worry about Orlando weather; but when pricing out off season trips, I do a MCO search.


----------

